# Is smoking in public, on restaurant terraces common?



## amlachance (Feb 13, 2021)

Looking to spend a year in Spain 21/22 (still undecided as to where) but making a list of pros and cons as it's not 100% decided yet if we're going.
We are definitely NON smokers - being originally from California where smoking was banned indoors well over 2 decades ago and then outside as well may years ago, where entire towns (including ours) have a ban on smoking in public, we are not accustomed to dealing with smoke in public or especially when trying to enjoy a meal.
It just occurred to us that we may struggle with this issue and that we better get a sense of what it is really like. 
Would love to hear from non smokers.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

Smoking is extremely common. Nothing like California.


----------



## amlachance (Feb 13, 2021)

Are people often smoking on restaurant terraces while others are dining or are they respectful of those around them who are not smoking?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

In Spain smoking is illegal in enclosed public spaces, and anywhere at all where food is served (including outdoor dining). This is doubly true now with Covid, because now it's illegal to smoke anywhere in public where there is a chance that another person may come within 6 feet of the smoker.

The reality is that while there's definitely nobody smoking indoors in restaurants, sometimes people do smoke on outdoor terraces. I think it's less common now, though, with Covid.

I'm very bothered by second hand smoke, so if there's someone at a table near me smoking I usually ask the server to have a word with the smoker and ask them to move away from the tables until they finish. I've never hesitated to do this, and I've never had a smoker create a fuss about it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> In Spain smoking is illegal in enclosed public spaces, and anywhere at all where food is served (including outdoor dining). This is doubly true now with Covid, because now it's illegal to smoke anywhere in public where there is a chance that another person may come within 6 feet of the smoker.
> 
> The reality is that while there's definitely nobody smoking indoors in restaurants, sometimes people do smoke on outdoor terraces. I think it's less common now, though, with Covid.
> 
> I'm very bothered by second hand smoke, so if there's someone at a table near me smoking I usually ask the server to have a word with the smoker and ask them to move away from the tables until they finish. I've never hesitated to do this, and I've never had a smoker create a fuss about it.


The not being permitted to smoke on restaurant terraces is a new law though, brought in as part of the covid restrictions. Before then it was common & legal to find people smoking on bar & restaurant terraces while others were dining.

It remains to be seen, as things get back to normal, if that restriction remains in place.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Whether right or wrong, I think that if someone is so worried about smokers that they have posted this question on here, maybe Spain isn't the right place for them.

The law says many things are prohibitted, but the reality is what it is (and unless I am mistaken, smoking in terrazas of bars and restaurants isn't prohibitted by national legislation yet, only be autonomous ant-covid meausres enabled by the state of alarm.
Where I am, it is still very common to have a smoker at the table next to you on a terraza. Complianing all the time is legitimate of course, but it doesn't make for a pleasant or cordial dining experience!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes it's very common. The current covid restrictions require smokers to sit/stand at least 2 metres from anyone else, and some bars with small patios or terraces have designated them as non-smoking - I hope this rule stays in place post-covid but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes it's very common. The current covid restrictions require smokers to sit/stand at least 2 metres from anyone else, and some bars with small patios or terraces have designated them as non-smoking - I hope this rule stays in place post-covid but I'm not holding my breath.


Where I am the bars aren't open at all atm, but when they were, the Comunidad restriction was that smokers had to leave the terrace area completely in order to smoke. 

As I say though, this is a covid related restriction. Whispers are that bars might open again 1st March, if figures continue dropping as they have for the past few weeks.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

In my area Covid restrictions or not people have continued to smoke on terraces and absolutely no enforcement.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

blondebob said:


> In my area Covid restrictions or not people have continued to smoke on terraces and absolutely no enforcement.


Same here, although a few bar owners enforce it themselves as policy, rather than law or regulation, but these are a significant minority.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

amlachance said:


> Are people often smoking on restaurant terraces while others are dining or are they respectful of those around them who are not smoking?


People can and do smoke anywhere they have the freedom to do it in Spain.

I wouldn't put Spain on the list of places to move if I was really concerned about it. 

Its very much a free living kind of place.

On the plus side, no one will rudely hassle you for being a non-smoker.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Smoking round here is commonplace. Doesn't happen indoors anymore, but on terraces and outside seating areas all the time before lockdown. 
Even with the 2 metre rule and away from the tables, most people didn't bother and just held their *** under the table. 
Bars around here removed ash trays but most people either threw the butts in the street or as one local did, actually carried an ash tray around with him..

As others have said Spain may not be the best place to consider if Smoking bothers you. I'd leave Italy off that list as well.


----------



## philsego (Feb 11, 2020)

Echoing what others have said, smoking is much more common than in California (or Massachusetts where I'm from), but it's easily avoidable. When we dined at a sidewalk cafe in the Las Delicias neighborhood of Madrid, and the 3 people next to us lit up, we asked nicely if they could wait until we finished our dinner. They were very gracious, apologized profusely, and could not have been nicer. That doesn't imply that 100% of all spaniards will behave this way, but that it's not difficult to deal with smoking. Unless you have something like emphysema, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Barriej said:


> Smoking round here is commonplace. Doesn't happen indoors anymore, but on terraces and outside seating areas all the time before lockdown.
> Even with the 2 metre rule and away from the tables, most people didn't bother and just held their *** under the table.
> Bars around here removed ash trays but most people either threw the butts in the street or as one local did, actually carried an ash tray around with him..
> 
> As others have said Spain may not be the best place to consider if Smoking bothers you. I'd leave Italy off that list as well.


And France. And Poland. And the Czech Republic.

Smoking is common all over Europe. Most countries have rules about where you can and can’t smoke but the degree to whi they’re enforced varies from country to country.

I haven’t smoked for over thirty years and I don’t like people smoking around me. A polite word usually suffices.

I equally dislike the view that smokers per se are anti- social and practising some sort of evil vice. There’s far too much unnecessary policing of people’s habits and opinions these days. Yes, smoking can damage your health like eating burgers or drinking alcohol or playing dangerous sports. As far as I’m concerned people have been warned of the health risks so they can tar up their own lungs as long as they do so a distance from me.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

France still has ash trays on outside tables and are very laid back about people smoking next to them. Nairobi, Kenya has some of the most strictest laws I know. Can’t smoke in the street except at designated areas.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Anecdotal I know, but I was once in Rio de Jaeiro with a colleague and after working we stopped at a bar which had some tall stools and high tables against the wall on the pavement. We ordered a beer and lit a cigarette each.

After a few minutes it started to spit with rain and a guy came out and wound out some small awnings which provided a band of protection from the rain over the tables (about 1m wide maybe). He then said "you can't smoke here" and pointed to the awning which barely covred us.

We stepped 30cms away from the wall (still within the reach of our beers on the table) and said "here ok?", to which he smiled and nodded.

Fully compliant? Oh yes. Any significant difference to anyone? No.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Spain has many good things going for it; however, anybody who feels invasion of personal space to be a key issue, should not come to Spain. Second hand smoke is ever present, people do not respect spacing in lines and Spaniards are just plain loud.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

timwip said:


> Spain has many good things going for it; however, anybody who feels invasion of personal space to be a key issue, should not come to Spain. Second hand smoke is ever present, people do not respect spacing in lines and Spaniards are just plain loud.


That’s a bit of a generalisation. ☺ Can’t say I’ve had my personal space invaded, although there may be reasons for that unconnected to Spain. On the contrary, it’s my experience that most Spaniards are considerate and thoughtful.

Loud? Well, that depends on your noise level tolerance. I live in a quiet campo area so the only noise is the barking of dogs including mine, the neighing of horses and the goats’ tinkling bells.
When I lived in a more built-up area the only noise came from the house and garden next door which was let to drunken, raucous Brits from March to October.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

Barriej said:


> Smoking round here is commonplace. Doesn't happen indoors anymore, but on terraces and outside seating areas all the time before lockdown.
> Even with the 2 metre rule and away from the tables, most people didn't bother and just held their *** under the table.
> Bars around here removed ash trays but most people either threw the butts in the street or as one local did, actually carried an ash tray around with him..
> 
> As others have said Spain may not be the best place to consider if Smoking bothers you. I'd leave Italy off that list as well.


Leave France, Greece and Portugal off the list as well.

Really all of Western and Eastern Europe could be taken off the list.

Many restaurants in Spain and France will let patrons smoke inside they know the owners and its generally not full, or full of some tourists that are likely to complain.

Personal freedom is more the focus in places like Spain compared to California; ie they even serve alcoholic drinks after 1:30am.

I believe the country of Bhutan has strict smoking laws more in line with California.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

blondebob said:


> In my area Covid restrictions or not people have continued to smoke on terraces and absolutely no enforcement.


In my town the police do spot checks all the time. A bar owner was fined €500 because someone was smoking in the doorway. To add insult to injury, the smoker was her brother!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

timwip said:


> Spain has many good things going for it; however, anybody who feels invasion of personal space to be a key issue, should not come to Spain. Second hand smoke is ever present, people do not respect spacing in lines and Spaniards are just plain loud.


Wow, that's a bit provocative! But people do need to be aware of cultural differences when it comes to personal space, queuing etc. I wouldn't say the Spanish are louder than, say, Americans but noise does carry in bars and restaurants where there are tiled floors and walls. That's why I prefer sitting outside.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

fwiw, my wife and I have been to Spain a few times. She is extremely annoyed by smoke. When we were in Barcelona last year (right before the plague) for a few weeks, I don't recall seeing anyone smoke in a restaurant. We went into a few bars and didn't see anyone smoking. I would have known because I would have heard my wife complain. People definitely smoked in their apartments and terraces though, and you walking around in public you would see it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ksjazzguitar said:


> fwiw, my wife and I have been to Spain a few times. She is extremely annoyed by smoke. When we were in Barcelona last year (right before the plague) for a few weeks, I don't recall seeing anyone smoke in a restaurant. We went into a few bars and didn't see anyone smoking. I would have known because I would have heard my wife complain. People definitely smoked in their apartments and terraces though, and you walking around in public you would see it.


Inside, smoking is illegal. Current covid restrictions aside though, on bar & restaurant terraces it's legal & common.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Wow, that's a bit provocative! But people do need to be aware of cultural differences when it comes to personal space, queuing etc. I wouldn't say the Spanish are louder than, say, Americans but noise does carry in bars and restaurants where there are tiled floors and walls. That's why I prefer sitting outside.


Gee. I did not mean to be provocative, I just meant to express my thoughts!


----------



## amlachance (Feb 13, 2021)

Interesting and varied feedback, thank you.
I have lived in France and have spent many vacations there and yes, the 2nd hand smoke can be very bothersome. No place on earth is without it's downsides. I'm just trying to set proper expectations. Maybe covid rules regarding smoking will become the new norm. Healthier for everyone. (since smoking is a comorbidity for covid, it is definitely a serious concern to keep death rates lower)
As for mrypg9's comment of "There’s far too much unnecessary policing of people’s habits and opinions these days. Yes, smoking can damage your health like eating burgers or drinking alcohol or playing dangerous sports." - these are very different things. Eating burgers, drinking too much or playing dangerous sports does not waft it's way over to ruin the evening and meal I'm paying for and trying to taste and enjoy. The person eating greasy junk food isn't shoving it down my throat from the next table but the smoke most definitely is being inhaled (smelled, tasted) by those in proximity. With all due respect, not really comparable. 
I guess once there we find the restaurants that enforce the smoking restrictions and make those our go-to spots.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Oooh are we heading for another anti smoking thread!


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

amlachance said:


> Interesting and varied feedback, thank you.
> I have lived in France and have spent many vacations there and yes, the 2nd hand smoke can be very bothersome. No place on earth is without it's downsides. I'm just trying to set proper expectations. Maybe covid rules regarding smoking will become the new norm. Healthier for everyone. (since smoking is a comorbidity for covid, it is definitely a serious concern to keep death rates lower)
> As for mrypg9's comment of "There’s far too much unnecessary policing of people’s habits and opinions these days. Yes, smoking can damage your health like eating burgers or drinking alcohol or playing dangerous sports." - these are very different things. Eating burgers, drinking too much or playing dangerous sports does not waft it's way over to ruin the evening and meal I'm paying for and trying to taste and enjoy. The person eating greasy junk food isn't shoving it down my throat from the next table but the smoke most definitely is being inhaled (smelled, tasted) by those in proximity. With all due respect, not really comparable.
> I guess once there we find the restaurants that enforce the smoking restrictions and make those our go-to spots.


Science has actually proven that smokers have been vastly underrepresented with Covid.



Is there a smoker’s paradox in COVID-19? | BMJ Evidence-Based Medicine



Maybe that's why California has the most Covid cases.


----------



## amlachance (Feb 13, 2021)

Ha! That's funny. I had not heard this about smokers paradox. Interesting. I may send that on to my brother whose wife is a smoker. Yeah, well, who knows. If I were a smoker and there was a pandemic that attacked the lungs, I'd be quite anxious. But I'm not scientist nor doctor.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> Oooh are we heading for another anti smoking thread!


I have no interest in starting that😜. I just think that the prevalence of smoking isn’t a reason why I would avoid visiting or living in a country. Public hygiene, public order and safety, the rule of law...I’d personally be more interested in these factors. Even with all these scoring highly, you cant rule out anti- social behaviour on the part of individual mavericks.

Sobre los gustos, as the saying goes.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The level of other contaminants in the air has a much greater effect on your health than smokers who sit next to you for fractions of a percantage of your time spent breathing.

But I can understand why someone would want to avoid smokers if they had a particular aversion. And the best way would be to avoid living in a "smokers' culture".

I very much see this situation like people who buy houses near an airport or motor racing circuit, then start complaining about and campaigning against the noise. 

If the negative effect is there to be seen before the life choice is made I think it is unethical to make the choice anyway on the basis that you will be able to remove that effect afterwards (and worse, if your campaign fails get upset about it!)


----------



## theoriginalJRT (Feb 24, 2021)

amlachance said:


> Looking to spend a year in Spain 21/22 (still undecided as to where) but making a list of pros and cons as it's not 100% decided yet if we're going.
> We are definitely NON smokers - being originally from California where smoking was banned indoors well over 2 decades ago and then outside as well may years ago, where entire towns (including ours) have a ban on smoking in public, we are not accustomed to dealing with smoke in public or especially when trying to enjoy a meal.
> It just occurred to us that we may struggle with this issue and that we better get a sense of what it is really like.
> Would love to hear from non smokers.


I would suggest that you avoid any country in mainland Europe then - except maybe the Scandinavian countries


----------



## tenant13 (Apr 28, 2018)

My absolutely worst experience with second hand smoke must have been in Japan. I spent there 3 months in 2019 and people were smoking literally on top of me. I would go to a random ramen place and the guy next to me would be eating his bowl of noodles _while_ smoking and resting his cigarette next to me, lol. I suspect this was happening because I was staying at, eating in and generally hanging out around very local places with hardly any other westerner around.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

amlachance said:


> Are people often smoking on restaurant terraces while others are dining or are they respectful of those around them who are not smoking?


Have you not been to Europe? Smoking is still common especially in Italy, Spain and Greece. There are places that ban smoking and are easy to find, look for the empty eateries/bars Pretty rough if your a vegetarian, pretty bad if your a vegan and ask for an egg white omelette and you'll be met with a vacant stare. If your a meat/fish eater you will find some fantastic food in Spain.


----------

